# Dressage trainer in Kent



## tobiano1984 (30 September 2014)

Any recommendations? Needs to be near or happy to travel to the Canterbury area/East Kent. Particularly keen on someone who is used to training non-warmblood/sports horse types - I have a very talented young warm-cob but he has different needs to a sports horse and by the time most instructors have finished warming us up he's done!


----------



## JFTDWS (30 September 2014)

Rui Campaeo does clinics in/near Canterbury...


----------



## Nicnac (30 September 2014)

Depends what level you're competing at but Alex and Lee Hudson are good and in the Faversham area.  They both event but eventing is now more of a dressage competition than anything else!  They both do quite a bit of pure dressage as well.

Not sure if Alex Wyatt comes over to your area but based east of Maidstone at Fiddler's Green Stud with Dan Watson.


----------



## spike123 (30 September 2014)

David Rumsey is out your way and excellent. I have a lady called Judy but im nearer Ashford than Faversham so not sure if she will travel that far.


----------



## budley95 (4 October 2014)

Ben cooke is very good, not sure if he'll travel out that far. He works with any type of rider and horse! And he's probably the only person I know that could get a tricky cob to work through!


----------

